# High Elves Plog- Caledor Warhost- Restoration of the colonies



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So with the purchase of the Island of Blood box set I have decided to take the plunge into fantasy! It was always going to be with the High Elves!

I decided to go with a Caledor themed army, mainly because I decided to use various green shades as the colour scheme. The main consideration whilst selecting a a colour scheme was that I wanted to avoid white at all costs and make the Elves a bit more grittier! As I imagined they would have been, prior to the Sundering, fighting in the colonies. 

My main inspiration for the army came after reading the "Sundering" trilogy. I decided that my host will be led by a noble keen to be away from Ulthuan after spending a large amount of time fighting in the Blighted Isles. On the advice of his friend (a mage) he was encouraged to invade and settle a patch of land in the Norsca region. The winds of magic blow strong here, dramatically increasing the birth rate of the Elves. Determined to hold this land and fueled by the Elves previous history of Empire the noble (name needed!) has gathered a small and battle hardened force of veterans in his new city (name needed).

That's all I have at the moment! Here's the first of my models:

Silver Shields (Lothren Sea Guard):


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay High Elves! Those first guys look good. Keep them coming.


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Loving the irregular colour scheme, a very aquatic feel, looks really good.

ElTanko


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

After an extremely busy month or so I have finally managed to finish two more Sea Guard! May not sound like much but due to work and real life that's the best I could do!!!










And here is the regiment so far.......










Next up is the last spearman and standard bearer, followed by the Captain and musician.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn. Those are looking real crisp man. Keep up the solid work


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Tugger said:


> Damn. Those are looking real crisp man. Keep up the solid work


Thanks bud! I think this unit has taken the longest to paint ever! Dam real life!!!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, real life can get in the way of the important stuff sometimes...
Good to see some Fantasy on this forum! Especially some well-painted fantasy.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So I finally managed to get some painting time in and finished the Standard Bearer.


----------



## Whispering Doubt (Sep 20, 2014)

These guys look awesome! Love the fluff behind it too, a very refreshing backstory for a race that always seems to be in decline.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Whispering Doubt said:


> These guys look awesome! Love the fluff behind it too, a very refreshing backstory for a race that always seems to be in decline.


Thanks! Going to try and expand the background fluff soon hopefully!!


----------



## firstcape (Aug 29, 2014)

These look really awesome. Love the "crisp" look on them. Very ocean'y.
As for a name, just do what I do, see what you're drinking/eating/playing/looking at and then change, or add, a few letters.

My old Vampire Counts Lord Sepiax came from me sat there with a pepsi max in my hand.
And my current name (firstcape) came while drinking a bottle of the stuff. Although there were no letter changes in that one... I attribute that to being a bit drunk. Just a suggestion for random names at least you know won't ever be used again!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Just finished this guy......only the captain left to paint for this regiment!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking awesome so far dude! Love the oceanic scheme, very clean and well executed. Will be following this log for sure.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

alasdair said:


> Looking awesome so far dude! Love the oceanic scheme, very clean and well executed. Will be following this log for sure.


Thanks my man I will try to get some more painted but I'm away with work quite a bit till mid Dec!!! Have to squeeze some painting time in!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So I have finally finished my Sea Guard Regiment and I am really happy how they all look together! 



















And here is the last model I completed, the Captain


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I really adore this colour scheme. They look fantastic ranked up! Keep it up dude.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Woop. One down. They look good all together. Who's next then? Swordmasters?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

alasdair said:


> I really adore this colour scheme. They look fantastic ranked up! Keep it up dude.


Thanks! Now i have to do a few test models for my archers, I'm thinking of keeping them dark green? I image them blending into the woods/forest.......



Asamodai said:


> Woop. One down. They look good all together. Who's next then? Swordmasters?


You got it! Swordmasters up next! Before that I'm going to give my SW's a little love!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Just seen my Lothren Sea Guard made it onto the GW website "Whats New Today" page!!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

I just saw them as well. Thought i recognised them from seeing this thread earlier this week and spent the last 10 mins finding them on here.

Congrats they look superb


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Relise said:


> I just saw them as well. Thought i recognised them from seeing this thread earlier this week and spent the last 10 mins finding them on here.
> 
> Congrats they look superb


Thankyou very much! Glad everyone seems to like the scheme!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So despite the 9th Ed rumours floating about I decided to complete the purchases for my HE's. So I finally purchased a copy of the HE codex and a box of Silver Helms! So if 9th is a complete mess I can play 8th instead! Unfortunately I haven't had much time to paint any HE's as I have been focused on my SW's but I will have an update soon! Hopefully!

So as it stands I have:

HE Prince and Battle Standard
32 x Spearmen
1 x Bolt thrower
16 x Archers
5 x Dragon Princes
8 x Silver Helms
1 x Mage
10 x Lothren Sea guard
10 x Swordmasters
5 x Ellyrian Reavers
2 x Nobles on Griffons
1 x Chariot

I think thats it......should be a pretty balanced force, but I do like fluffy lists so I'm not too concerned!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's the first of my Swordmasters, I guess it was a test model of sorts, and I really like how it turned out! So off to finish the rest


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Man I love the new swordmaster models. You've done a great job there, the silver armour looks really burnished and the varied greens look very good with it!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Man I love the new swordmaster models. You've done a great job there, the silver armour looks really burnished and the varied greens look very good with it!


Thanks my man! I am really impressed with the quality of the models from the isalnd of blood set, they really are a joy to paint!


----------

